# Salomon F2.0's



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have the 3.0's and never had them baked as I believe they have the mystic footbed that conforms to your foot kinda like a semi soft gel. The 2.0's should be the same way..


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

OldDog said:


> The tech that sold these to me said I should bring them back after a couple days of wearing them around and strapping in (to make sure I liked them and they really fit well) to have them baked and formed. I didn't see anything about heat forming the insert on the F2.0's on the Salomon site. It says something about body heat or whatever.
> 
> Should I go back to my local to have these baked and fit? :dunno:
> 
> ...


You can have them heat molded but it'll do it on it's own after a few days out and will hold its shape better in the long run.....it'll just cost a bit with a couple days of sore feet.

I'm on day 300+ with my 2.0's and their still in great shape am hoping they make it through 1 more season, they look and perform great minus a bit of heal lift which I hope to resolve with some new insoles.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I don't think I'll bother. I'll just break them in the old fashioned way.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

f2.0 don't even have a removable liner...what's he gonna do, bake the whole boot? wrong


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

extra0 said:


> f2.0 don't even have a removable liner...what's he gonna do, bake the whole boot? wrong


A shop can heat 'em up, but it's not really needed.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

hikeswithdogs said:


> You can have them heat molded but it'll do it on it's own after a few days out and will hold its shape better in the long run.....it'll just cost a bit with a couple days of sore feet.
> 
> I'm on day 300+ with my 2.0's and their still in great shape am hoping they make it through 1 more season, they look and perform great minus a bit of heal lift which I hope to resolve with some new insoles.


Throw some j bars in them bitches.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Throw some j bars in them bitches.


How do you put J bars in a boot that doesn't have a removable liner?

TT


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

timmytard said:


> How do you put J bars in a boot that doesn't have a removable liner?
> 
> TT


Yea I'd also like know never used jbars before


----------

